# chil sung and yuk ro hyungs on video



## TSDMDK16485

does anyone know where to get all 7 chil sung and all 6 of the yuk ro hyungs on video or dvd???


----------



## Makalakumu

TSDMDK16485 said:
			
		

> does anyone know where to get all 7 chil sung and all 6 of the yuk ro hyungs on video or dvd???



Those forms were created by the KJN Hwang Kee and the upper level are especially guarded.  You may find some amatuer stuff out there for the lower.  For instance, in all of my experience, I have NEVER seen the seventh chil sung demonstrated...

Also, I wouldn't recommend trying to learn any of those forms from video.  There are a lot of applications that just won't be understood by watching the motions.  You need a teacher for this stuff.  Sorry... :idunno:


----------



## TSDMDK16485

I don't won't to learn them . i just want to put them in my archives libary..


----------



## B.Redfield

http://www.tsdmgk.com  scroll to the DVD section


----------



## MBuzzy

Sir, does the MGK have all 7 Chil Sungs AND all 6 Yuk Ros on video?  And are they available for public purchase?


----------



## jim777

B.Redfield said:


> http://www.tsdmgk.com scroll to the DVD section


 
I've looked, and can't find it?


----------



## JoelD

upnorthkyosa said:


> Those forms were created by the KJN Hwang Kee and the upper level are especially guarded. You may find some amatuer stuff out there for the lower. For instance, in all of my experience, I have NEVER seen the seventh chil sung demonstrated...
> 
> Also, I wouldn't recommend trying to learn any of those forms from video. There are a lot of applications that just won't be understood by watching the motions. You need a teacher for this stuff. Sorry... :idunno:


 
Kyo Sa John,

I have a Sa Bom performing Chil Sung Chil Ro (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xNoK7KoSwPw)on my youtube pages and a Kyo Sa performing Chil Sung O Ro (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HGsbVTCQtAw). Also have Yuk Ro 2(Chung Jul - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Y8rN9pv8wk) and 3(Po Wol - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T_EC5qVVEn8) being performed by 2nd Dans. I dont think they are as guarded as they once where... i asked permission to put that stuff up from my two regional examiners (one of whom is my instructor) and the only performance i was expressely forbidden from posting was a killer performance of Hwa Sun Hyung. I think they figure these days its almost iimpossible to keep that stuff from getting out publicly and actually what better way to get the art more exposure. They have been trying to drum up membership for a while no and the internet is a great way to do it.

Also there is a great performance of Chil Sung Yuk Ro on youtube by a Sa Bom from the NY area (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oCh7FrVhKVY).


----------



## JoelD

BTW, the first three chil sungs are on videos for sale from the USSBDMDK federation and are performed by no other than Kwang Jang Nim H.C. Hwang. I would say if you want the most accurate perfomances of these hyung the son of the man who created them is a pretty good benchmark to go by.


----------



## JoelD

In fact, here are all seven... 6 on YouTube and one on MySpace Video

Chil Sung Il Ro - 



Chil Sung Ee Ro - 



Chil Sung Sam Ro - http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=vids.individual&videoid=4406377
Chil Sung Sa Ro - 



Chil Sung Sa Ro (Another performance. Worse video quality but performed by a Sa Bom) - 



Chil Sung O Ro - 



Chil Sung Yuk Ro - 



Chil Sung Chil Ro - 



 
Amazingly enough, Chil Sung Sam Ro was the most difficult to find. Well, if i hadnt been the one to post Chil Ro then that one probably wouldve proven to be the toughest to find, i guess. Anyways, there they are.


----------



## JoelD

Wow! never realized how old that original post was... hahaha.


----------



## JWLuiza

Joel,

Thanks!!!  I REALLY want to at least watch someone do Hwa Sun.  I understand the protective instincts of the USSBDMDK, but I just wanna see it


----------



## JoelD

I could show you, but then i'd have to kill you. ;-)

Actually, if i could, i would. But i was expressly forbidden to show that one in particular. Sorry, sir.


----------



## JWLuiza

JoelD said:


> I could show you, but then i'd have to kill you. ;-)
> 
> Actually, if i could, i would. But i was expressly forbidden to show that one in particular. Sorry, sir.




My dad is Sir, call me John.  When I get my MD you can call me Dr. J if you want, John will work then too.  Yeah, Hwa Sun is under wraps for now.  Eventually I will see it (the new version... Mi Guk Kwan has the old version in their curriculuum).


----------



## MBuzzy

I believe that it is published in one of the Federation's books.  I would imagine that if you can make it to a Federation event, it would probably be demonstrated.  Although I haven't been to many, the senior belts tend to like to demonstrate that one in particular.


----------



## JoelD

MBuzzy said:


> I believe that it is published in one of the Federation's books. I would imagine that if you can make it to a Federation event, it would probably be demonstrated. Although I haven't been to many, the senior belts tend to like to demonstrate that one in particular.



I believe it is a Yuk(6th) Dan and above form. As you may recall, my instructor performed it at the regionals along with SBN Willard. It is published in the Soo Bahk Do Volume 2 textbook available from the federation. A bit of a hefty price for non members though at 85 bucks (50 bucks for members. Still a bit pricey IMO). 

The book contains the following hyung...

Naihanji Cho Dan
Naihanji Ee Dan
Naihanji Sam Dan
Jin Do
Lo Hai
Sip Soo
Kong Sang Koon
Sei Shan
Wang Shu
Ji-On
O-Sip Sa Bo
Du Moon (Yuk Ro Cho Dan)
Chung Jul (Yuk Ro Ee Dan)
Po Wol (Yuk Ro Sam Dan)
Hwa Sun


----------



## McZ

I dont understand why on net video resources cant find any video of Hwa Sun or Yuk Ro 5-6 ;/ why your organisations forbid you put Hwa Sun on the net?


----------



## JoelD

McZ said:


> I dont understand why on net video resources cant find any video of Hwa Sun or Yuk Ro 5-6 ;/ why your organisations forbid you put Hwa Sun on the net?


 

Well, i just do what im asked with regards to that. I don't make a habit of not doing what my instructor asks of me. I don't think the 4-6 Yuk Ros are forbidden, just Hwa Sun. It's just that performances of those hyung seem somewhat rare. I don't even know at what level those forms are taught at. kodanja level i would wager.


----------



## MBuzzy

JoelD said:


> I believe it is a Yuk(6th) Dan and above form. As you may recall, my instructor performed it at the regionals along with SBN Willard. It is published in the Soo Bahk Do Volume 2 textbook available from the federation. A bit of a hefty price for non members though at 85 bucks (50 bucks for members. Still a bit pricey IMO).
> 
> The book contains the following hyung...
> 
> Naihanji Cho Dan
> Naihanji Ee Dan
> Naihanji Sam Dan
> Jin Do
> Lo Hai
> Sip Soo
> Kong Sang Koon
> Sei Shan
> Wang Shu
> Ji-On
> O-Sip Sa Bo
> Du Moon (Yuk Ro Cho Dan)
> Chung Jul (Yuk Ro Ee Dan)
> Po Wol (Yuk Ro Sam Dan)
> Hwa Sun


 
Yep,   Honestly I was just a bit too lazy to get up and go look at my bookcase.    I thought it was in there!!!


----------



## MBuzzy

McZ said:


> I dont understand why on net video resources cant find any video of Hwa Sun or Yuk Ro 5-6 ;/ why your organisations forbid you put Hwa Sun on the net?


 
I believe there are some links to the higher Yuk Ros on You Tube floating around somewhere.  But I haven't seen any of Hwa Sun either.  I've seen the Hyung in person, but that is all.

I really don't think that it is a matter of forbidding it, more just preference.  

At the risk of going WAY off topic and getting into another big political debate....The US SBD Federation is generally pretty protective of material like that.  Over the years a lot of KJN Hwang Kee's intellectual property (Hyung) have been capitalized upon by other authors and organizations (please ignore any connotations, as I will refrain from posting my personal opinion on this matter).  Therefore, they tend to want to hold on to the ones that haven't "leaked."  You can buy many books that have published at least the first 4 Chil Sungs.  Honestly, since the Hyung have been ruled (not sure what level court) as nothing more than an organized dance and therefore un-"copyrightable," there is little that the Federation can do to anyone who publishes them.  Along those lines, I am SURE that many of the other organizations' Kwang Jangs know the forms and it is nothing more than respect that keeps them from publishing them.  I do not know if they are taught within those other organizations.

On top of that, they are very great to see, but in general, these organizations tend to want to keep people from trying to learn the form from the internet or a video.  This is one that I agree with.  Learning a form WITHOUT the assistance of a certified instructor is not a good idea and contributes greatly to the degredation of any art.  Its like photo copying something too many times.  If you don't have a good copy to begin with, 5 copies later, it will be REALLY bad.


----------



## JWLuiza

The Hwa Sun in Vol 2. Is not the current version of Hwa Sun.

 Ask your local USSBDMDK Kodanja!


----------



## MBuzzy

JWLuiza said:


> The Hwa Sun in Vol 2. Is not the current version of Hwa Sun.
> 
> Ask your local USSBDMDK Kodanja!


 
Thank you!  I didn't realize that, NOT being a Ko Dan Ja, I'm not privy to the latest updates.  Although I've noticed that our hyung are constantly being updated and revamped in minor ways.


----------



## JoelD

JWLuiza said:


> The Hwa Sun in Vol 2. Is not the current version of Hwa Sun.
> 
> Ask your local USSBDMDK Kodanja!


 

This is quite possibly true, if you look through the books version and also in a fairly famous photo of KJN Hwang Kee he is sitting with one leg out and one leg in half cross legged position with both arms extended in a jang kap kwan. That move WAS NOT in the peformance SBN Kozak and SBN Willard did in March. BUT... i have a photo of KJN HC Hwang in the very position his father was in in that famous photo during a performance of Hwa Sun at last years USSBDMDK Nationals in San Diego... so, go figure.


----------



## JWLuiza

There has been a major revision to the Hwa Sun in the USSBD organization.  Not sure why, but it just happened within in the last 2 or 3 years.


----------



## Kyo Sa Lorena Cortes

I agree with some of you that think is better to have a teacher to learn Yuk Ro or Chil Sung hyungs, watching a vido does not give the feeling and purpose to each movement... only the practie built the teacher


----------



## Kyo Sa Lorena Cortes

Also is true that every strategie to learn yuk ro and chil sung hyungs could be useful, there are the Tang Soo Do volumes, but it is difficult to follow because all the conective movements are registered in there, only by seeing them or practice them


----------



## Gi1

Yes it's the link moves etc. that are hard to pick up from text, photos and sometimes even video.


----------



## MasterPistella

If you go on youtube & type in "Joe Bruno" or "Master Joe Bruno" he is doing a form. I don't remember  the name, but it is listed in GM C S Kim's book. Is that by chance Hwa Sun?


----------



## MCzapka

Video that you mentioned is named "Master Bruno's Demonstration"?

I don't know what that form is but it is NOT a Hwa Sun.
Hwa Sun is very long (about 100 movements) form.


----------



## Master K

The form name is Hwarang.  It is a form that is unique to the International Tang Soo Do Federation members.  If memory serves me correctly, the form was created by Chun Sik Kim when he started or shortly after creating the International Tang Soo Do Federation.


----------



## MasterPistella

Thanks. I was never sure if he or his instructor developed it. From what I know Kim, Song Ki also does it.


----------



## JWLuiza

Has anyone found any Sahl Chu or Choong Ro on youtube? (Yuk Ro O and Yuk dan respectively)


----------



## MBuzzy

Not on YouTube.  I have them on DVD and I have the book that they are in, so I can answer questions, but that's about it.  I've been working on translating the book for a while, but it is a slow process.


----------



## JWLuiza

Thanks Buzzy. Glad to see you are doing well!


----------



## MBuzzy

Thanks!  I've been out for a while at a military training course....with little to no internet, but I'm back and on the boards again!

Is there something specific that you're looking for or is it more the forms in their entirety?


----------



## JWLuiza

I just was looking for videos of each in the set just for collection purposes. I don't train them (yet...might try to pick them up, not sure). I like watching good performances of any form. One of my instructors has a great H.C. Hwang performance on VHS... I need to get him to put it on DVD.


----------



## MBuzzy

I'm the same way, I understand!


----------



## mattkulma

I am actually going to be filming all the Hyung I know in the next few weeks.  I know 1-6 of the chil sung's and 1-5 of the yuk ro's.  Hopefully seeing myself performing my hyung will help me make corections and be good memory tools for when things slip my mind.


----------



## kbarrett

This is what's really sad about Tang Soo Do & Soo Bahk Do Associations they don't want to share knowledge with anybody but their own group, what every happen to sharing technique, hyungs, self-defense skills and other thing of this nature, is everybody that self centered about something so miner than sharing Hyungs with each other regardless which group we belong to.  GM Ferraro, trained with GM H.C. Hwang, and the Chil Sung, Yuk Rho hyungs that are part of the Tang Soo Do Mi Guk Kwan are pretty much up  to date, and if there are some differences than that just makes my point, change what already been made so it becomes a big secert, that only students of that group can get or learn, it's a sad day when martial artist of the same style can't share because of the group they belong to.

Sincerely
Ken Barrett


----------

